# What I heard tonight makes me sick



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

It makes me feel like not hunting agin, or being associated with the sport.

A guy at work was telling me about his adventures on the first day of gun season..He shot a doe, and had to blood trail it..Him and his buddy found it with a hind leg shot up..He told me the deer was just laying there alive..I said did you shoot it agin? He said no, we left the woods and went and got something to eat and came back several hrs latter..The deer was still alive..And still they did not shoot it..His buddy decided to try and cut it's throat with a knife..He told me it took several minutes, and the deer was squawling and making all kind of wierd sounds before it died....I was so mad I was steaming..I screamed at him for christ sakes why did you let that animal suffer like that..And I told him when he dies I hope it is a very painfull death...He also told me the reason they did not shoot it agin in the first place was that they did not want to waste another slug on a stinking doe...I said then why in the hell did you shoot it in the first place


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Irresponsible, slob hunter. Did he even check the doe in?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have no idea what he did with it after that. I hope if they eat it they choke on it!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

To me, not much diff than those that catch carp 7 cats only to throw them on the bank to die, becasue they are "Just Carp" or "Just Cats".


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

what a @#$%head


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

yeah thats pretty darn sad


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Sounds like he was not raised as a proper sportsman or he would have shown some respect for the animal. Gun or Bow, if the animal needs dispatched it should have been done quickly. I wouldn't keep him in my circle of hunting buddies, that's for sure.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Leaving and not coming back is totally irresponsible on their part. They are fortunate the deer did not get up and move on them. As far as shooting again, I have several times slit does to finish them as opposed to shooting. Unless you are putting a slug through the head then a good slit on a jugular will kill just as quickly as a slug.

That still does not take away from the fact that these so-called hunters do not belong out in the woods if that is the way they are going to handle the situation.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

what about carrying a small caliber pistol for the job? i know a few guys who do


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

Thanks for jumping his [email protected]#$!!!These are the ones who are adding fodder to the PETA campaighn against hunting!! These are the ones, we as hunters ,need to expose and correct them by shame or reasoning? but the reasoning would probably fall on deaf ears! He would never come back to my farm to hunt ever!!!!  same goes for the trash slobs!!take your trash home dont leave it in my 'hood'!!!There are beer cartons all up and down the back roads on public access. More problems?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

littleking said:


> what about carrying a small caliber pistol for the job? i know a few guys who do


 Except for one thing...I believe that would be illegal.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

> Except for one thing...I believe that would be illegal.


I do believe you are correct


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

While I am not a "hunter" I still respect the need to keep herds down and truly understand why folks hunt. When done for the right reasons, it can be a wonderful sport. I agree with you Jack, I hope they choke to death on that doe! 
Now, let me tell you what disgusted me just as much as this story, earlier this week, ( tuesday) Im flying down to Midland Texas for work, , on the flight from Dallas to Midland, Im seated next to a late 20's cleancut, pure New Yorker, turns out he and 4 co-workers are headed to this private ranch for a sales meeting, these guys are all seated around me and none have ever, let me repeat, EVER held a gun, nor been in the outdoors. All 4 of these guys paid ahead of time, $4200 bucks so that this ranch in SW Texas, which is a private game ranch, would "Gaurantee" them a shot at trophy "Feeding" elk from no more then 30 ft!! They showed me the brochures which showed complete dirt bottomed areas with water troughs and food troughs and right next to them were nice elevated enclosed stands. I asked about the "sport"of this and they were assuring me how they had paid 4200 bucks each to secure a quality guide who would assure there sporting adventure was a quality one, I had to about choke on the crappy dry pretzels I was eating when he said that. What was even worse was they showed me the 1 page study page that showed all the terms they were supposed to study so they could understand Hunter Lingo, I looked at this briefly and laughed again as it showed terms like "Stalking", "Tracking", the correct way to say "30:06"
anyways, it just made me sick to think someone was raising elk, feeding them everyday at the cattle trough and then one day shooting them from a Gaurenteed place of less then 30 feet away with folks who had never held a gun before. Not to hijack the posts but I was sick all week thinking about this place.

Salmonid


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Salmonid,

I fully agree that those ranches do not offer "hunting". But as far as being opposed to them raising the animals to be shot point blank that does not really bother me. After all, how is that any different than raising livestock to be taken to the market? I would hope that the ranch still promotes clean kill shots and finishes the animals off quickly but there is simply no sport in it.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Salmonid, I sometimes wonder if man is a superior species, with all the low life humans in this world.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

They should have saved themselves the plane flight and shot it through a guided web cam hunt.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, these guys acted like they were on a true african safari, that was kind of funny, they even thought that these elk were Native/wild critters ( in SW texas no less) Obviously the gene pool had a leak in it in the NY city area. 

My brothers wifes fathers had a similar shooting experience where the father slightly wounded a deer many years back, caught up to it, tied it up to a tree with a rope and rounded up the son, ( first hunt) and let him finish it off while tied to a tree, go figure, he is now a vegatarian and I pretty sure this experience is what did it to him, of course there from the Middletown area, that also explains a lot ( Just teasing there) 
Jack, Im sure, in your neck of the woods there are more backwoods-hillbilly-hill jacks ( no pun intended) types then up here in the city so that doesnt suprise me, nothing much does any more....

Lets see, how many more days of gun season??? Let me count the days...

Salmonid


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

Again I repeat...More horses asses than horses.... I think this thread and others like it are doing their part to spread proper and acceptable hunting and fishing behavoir and practices. Keep up the good work OGF'ers.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Way to go Flathunter. Someone needed to tell that "hunter" what it means to be responsible and ethical hunter. I was taught never to let an animal suffer. If it needs to be put down, then you put it down as quickly and effectively as possible. If the doe had laid there the entire time that they ate lunch, then they should have been able to get close enough for a head shot. It's a real shame, that there are many more like him in the woods. In my opinion it comes down to a lack of respect for the animal. I just hope he thinks about what you said Flathounter


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

oufisherman, they walked right up to the doe the very first time, so they could have dispatched the animal quickly.


----------



## carphunter (Apr 13, 2004)

I will tell you what people like that makes me sick. If he had a brain and had some common semce hr would have shot the doe. Just like you said, if he did not want to "supposedly" want to waste a slug on the doe, he shouldnt have shot it in the first place.  He shouldnt even be hunting. If you can leave a deer lay and suffer and go eat and it not bother you that a deer that you have shot is laying suffering, then you are a sick person. I love to hunt myself,and it does not bother me to gut a deer or anything like that, but it would bother me if I shot a deer and knew exactly where it was and it was suffering, and not put it out of its missery, then that would bother me. That guy is not a true hunter!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

It sounds like he did not have a good shot in the first place if the back leg was shot up!!!!!!! He should not have taken the shot at all. and then to say he did not care because it was just a doe. I am not a hunter but have nothing against hunters or hunting in general. This quy clearly is not much of a hunter and truely not a sportsman. I love to be out in the bush and hike and fish but knowing knuckle heads like him are out there somewhere scares me. A side note I was back country skiing in Steamboat springs colorado several years ago and as we were coming back to the truck A guys pulls up and starts to rip me a new one because he almost shot me while Elk hunting the same area. I was in a red ski jacket with a red hat and black pants with bright orange ski boots. And I may not be the best looking fella but I don't look anything like an elk. S


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

The Post And The One Previous Make Me Sick To Read. People Who Do That Should Be Beaten And Are True A** Holes. I'am Currently Studying With My 8 Yr Son The Hunter Safty Course. He Will Know To Be A Ethical Hunter. And True Sportsman To The Sport. To Harvest Only What He Intends To Eat, And Not Give Hunters A Bad Name Like Some A** Holes Do. You Should Try Your Hardest To Find The Animal You Shot, And By All Means Not Let It Suffer.but Reading These Post, And By All Means We All Need A Place To Vent. We Should Maybe Not Give To Much Detail In These Posts About This Subject. Because Many Anit-hunting Groups Moniter These Forums And Use Them For Fule Against Us. And We All Know They Don't Need That.it Makes Me Sad And Pi**ed Off To Hear Of Other So Called Sportsman Doing Stuff Like That. They Are Not Sportsmen They Are Sports Scum. Just My 2 Cents. I Will Try My Luck Again This Weekend At Them Deer. Since I Didn't Have Any Luck Down South. Good Luck And Be Safe!!!!


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I am sad to say I gutshot a deer on Tuesday (hurried shot etc.). I sat and watched her for ten minutes until I realized I had hit her and she was in serious pain. I got down from my stand and set myself for a solid shot the whole while trying not to spook her or her fawns.

Ten minutes later I got a slug in her chest and she died shortly thereafter. It made me want to puke watching her after I realized she was gutshot but I knew what I had to do. This guy you are talking about is the reason PETA gains traction with the public.


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

Onion, I am completely stumped by your post.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I was taught not to shoot a deer that is already down but to cut its throat. The reason is that the bullet could richocette back at you and the cut will work just as quick. You can dispatch a deer rather quickly with a slit to the throat. It is not the throat that you are realy trying to cut but the arteries around the throat. As far as the hunter ethics of the morons who did not finish off the deer, well what ethics do they have. I would not be surprised if he did not have a cold twelve pack on his four wheeler whith half of them gone and then wonder how he hit the doe where he did. I know a farmer that raises elk and mule deer. He makes more money off of the sale of the antlers off of his bulls than he does off of the elk or their meat. He does sale some of his older elk to "hunting preserves". He raises the elk and mule deer just like cattel and does not hide the fact that some will be sold to these hunting preserves. I would say most of the big elk heads hanging on the wall of these suburbanites houses come from these real hunting experiences. Sarcasam is to be added to that last sentence.


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Since TOS says no cussing i guess i would have looked the co-worker right in the eye and said your a sick xxxxxxxxxxxx . Sorry i can't phathom someone that cruel.

As far as the private "game" farms go-let the people with more dollars than cents have there fun. You won't catch me hunting there. My 2 cents...

AJ


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

this is absolutley discusting. i can understand someone leaving a deer in which they cannot find, or doesnt belong to them lying injured in the woods, but when you have knowledge of a deer you have not fatally shot, lying still alive and in great pain in the woods, and you do nothing to dispatch the animal ETHICALLY and JUST. you should not be hunting PERIOD. several years ago, a situation similar to Flathunter's occured while huting in Hocking county opening day. we had a small 6point lying injured with its antlers tangled in briers. this deer had been shot on our property by a trespasser and was left to die, for fear that the individual may receive or suffer consequenses from the landowner(my dad) who was also hunting the land. PLEASE, if you wound a deer and it runs across the border of a property, do your best to find it/ask the landowner for permission to do so. do not be afraid, most landowners and hunters are understanding and fair.

P.S. 
heres a humorous attack on fishing....actually its sad

PETA, MSNBC


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I think the situation with the doe is a shame.
But as for the elk why not. This guy is farming them legaly just like cattle. then he is selling them by turning it into a "hunt". If i could find people to pay me to let them hunt my pet rabbits i would do it. Now the fact that these city boys call this hunting is just stupid but the fact that a farmer is making money off these idiots, good for him.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack, i hear ya a feel the same way bro.

I started hunting as a young boy with my father and my 2 older brothers...i was taught to hunt the correct way...good shot placement, no wasting shells for fun,eat what ya kill or dont kill, ect.
I did my share of deer gun hunting, but it only lasted about 2 seasons because of all the idiots out there...i took more enjoyment out of bow hunting them.
You see the mentality all the time, go to a store that sells slugs and watch the guys coming in to stock up before the week of deer season...they grab box after box after box......why..?...because they have'nt shot a gun since last deer season and its the same thing, sling as many slugs as you can at whatever moves and have a blast...add alcohol to that and its a deadly combo.
I know guys that live for this week because its an excuse to get away from the wifes and kids, hang out with thier buds, get drunk and kill stuff.....very sad indeed.

I used to deer hunt(with bow), rabbit and pheasant hunt with shotgun all the time....too many run ins with idiots that didnt have permission to be on the private property i did(and they didnt care)....more and more stories like yours, hearing guys talking about thier hunting has put me off of it and i have'nt hunted in about 6 yrs. now....with all the idiots out there nowa days, i'll stick with fishing...those idiots i can deal with...lmao.

Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I cant blame the Elk Hunting crew, it seems like they needed that hunting dad/grandpaw earlier in their life, if they had they had that, then the may have been mor knowledgeable. Nothing surprises me with hunting, ever.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Im kinda of tired of hearing about all the idiots out there.People saying its why they dont hunt anymore and blah blah.In the last 4 years of hunting I have only had one bad experience and before that You have to go pretty far back.There will always be some people out there who do things You dont agree with and makes You sick to Your stomach.You just have to carry on and do Your best to educate that person who may know no better.


----------



## cengel (Aug 14, 2004)

You can rest assured that that doe was not worth a [email protected] to eat. All shot through with adrenalin. Shame really. Them does are the tastiest.

There are slobs out there. They come out one week a year. For the most part the hunters I know are responsible, ethical sportsman with a respect for the resource. If theyre not, I don't know them long.

It's gotten a lot better than it was actually. The hunter education program in Ohio is one of the best in the country. We had two fatal incidents during deeer gun, same as last year. Historically, that is very low. One was self inflicted and one was the old "excited kid" story who killed his little brother. Tragedy? yep. But life is not without risks, depite the gubmint taking away as many of our freedoms as possible to make life "risk Free".

The guy who left the doe is a slob. You leave a heart shot deer ten minutes to die in peace. You dispatch wounded game as quick as possible.

Anyway, I've rambled enough. (Really rambled. Honest, I'm sober  ) Just my .02 on too many issues.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

How any person can leave an animal to suffer from the wounds you inflicted upon it is beyond me. Those men were completely irresponsible and don't deserve the right to hunt. 
I also have to say that I disagree with slitting being as quick as a shotgun slug. I've had to do it before (no other options) and it was nowhere near as humane, and I was sure to get the arteries.


----------

